# Show us your car keys...



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

*Please Note:* I'm not sure how true this is but I believe it might be possible for thieves to clone a key from a picture, Hence why I blured the actual key section.

I did actually give mine a quick detail before taking the picture 

Shame you can't see how shiny the shaft is...

(By the way the foam was intended to help prevent any noise while swinging about)


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Pmsl @ blanking out key,
(By the way the foam was intended to help prevent any noise while swinging about).


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up...didn't fancy someone cloning my key so did the same and blurred myn too :wave:


----------



## Turbochargedave (Jun 9, 2014)

I am taking a risk and not blanking mine out...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Then why put up these threads.


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

2 of them, also have a Merc smart key and a 35 year old Porsche key haha


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

my ford keys are as above so here the Mini's....


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 16, 2011)

The current one


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I miss-read the title. 

Thought it was going to be pics of long scratches.


----------



## Masten (Jul 30, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

For the 205.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

My battered Clio key, clone that.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine


----------



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

Why on earth are people showing off there keys??? :wall:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

T5 Rogers91 said:


> Why on earth are people showing off there keys??? :wall:


My thoughts exactly, must have been a slow day at work!

But hey we still looked didn't we :lol:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

They'll all be in a bowl next.......oh no, sorry......wrong forum. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> For the 205.


that brings back memories, my auntie had an E reg dark red 205, can't remember the model exactly, may have been an XL, was on carbs too, she had the key which had a seperate fob for the alarm

actually thinking about it, it may have been one of my grandads or parents 405 which had the seperate fob


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

T5 Rogers91 said:


> Why on earth are people showing off there keys??? :wall:


this, all day long


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

It's had a few more mixed reactions than I thought this topic might get, I was just interested to see the verity of keys old and new and all the stuff we have attached to them.


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

Generic key for an 1980's Ford......


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JODmeister said:


> Generic key for an 1980's Ford......


How very true.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

T5 Rogers91 said:


> Why on earth are people showing off there keys??? :wall:





dillinja999 said:


> this, all day long


Don't look or comment then lol


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I hate keys, I just have the minimum. House, padlock for the detailing 'store', gym, RAC and Morissons match & more!


----------



## barkerp (Feb 4, 2013)

Red so dont get mixed up with the wifes white key.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Believe it or not all the RenaultSport bits came on one keyring!! French fussyness.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol at this thread, kinda interesting to see the different spin car manufacturers use. 

The renault knees- are they some sort of card?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Guitarjon said:


> The renault knees- are they some sort of card?


Knees?


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Am I the only one who keeps his house keys with his car keys then?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I think mine are a little worn, s'pose they would be after 80yrs of service though...


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> The renault knees- are they some sort of card?


Yes - an increasing number of Renault models have switched over from remote key fobs to the credit card (which has a pull out key for emergencies).

The card has the buttons on it for opening and locking (and the boot), and docks in a slot in the car to disarm the immobiliser, enable the start button and charge the card.

I nearly bought a Captur last year that used the same system. Bought the Skoda instead.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Bezste said:


> Am I the only one who keeps his house keys with his car keys then?


I used to keep everything on one keyring, but these days it makes my keyring too bulky. I have too many keys for getting in and out of the girlfriend's apartment block (posh for block of flats), plus the keys for my own house, plus modern bulky remote fobs, meant I ended up with one bulge too many in my trousers.

So - house keys on one bunch, car key on another (with NFC fob for opening exterior building door and barrel key for letter box), and a third bunch with my office keys on - the office keyring is huge, like something a prison warden would carry - so many keys!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> They'll all be in a bowl next.......oh no, sorry......wrong forum. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I was just chuckling at that Suspal:lol:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> Lol at this thread, kinda interesting to see the different spin car manufacturers use.
> 
> The renault knees- are they some sort of card?


As per Chris, quite a few are now.

Mine has keyless entry too so just have it in your pocket, walk up to the car get in and start. All in the pocket. Pretty cool for a frenchie AND works, surprisingly. lol


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I had a sort out today!


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## leksan (Feb 24, 2015)

the camera, where camera


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

This is my key....










....I guess, not the right type of quay, then 

I am liking some of the keyrings, like the AF leather ones, the Akraprovic and the L.A. dice looks pretty cool.

These are my real keys:

keychain by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like Portland!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

G105ALY said:


> Looks like Portland!


It is, Google says so......

http://www.sailsoutheastengland.com/portland-bill-to-the-needles/portland-marina.aspx


----------



## hostler (Jan 10, 2015)

Key needs replacing though. Its a bit worn and I think it's about to snap.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)




----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Mine


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cant believe there is a thread on this haha


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

williamsclio1 said:


> Cant believe there is a thread on this haha


Tell me about it I'm shocked we have managed to get 6 pages out of it :lol:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

V3nom said:


>


Obsessive key picture taker..lol :thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

http://a.rgbimg.com/cache1nwbZd/users/b/bl/*******/300/mflfkVG.jpg


----------

